# Rupert Pumpkin - Easy Breezy Personality



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 6, 2004)

LOL! Those are awesome pics! How unusual. You use the pumps on their sides. I mean...*clearing throat*.....You're such an unusual pumpkin, Rupert. You were created on what others consider the side of a pumpkin. Aren't you lucky??!!!

Halloween Gallery Pics!
http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=30

Problems may come and 
problems may go..but HAUNTING is forever in the soul!


----------



## DanteofDoom2 (Aug 20, 2004)

those are creepy the remind me of the jack frost killer snowballs but a pumpkin

Good bad im the guy with the gun-Army of darkness


----------



## RupertPumpkin (Oct 3, 2008)

*Rupert Pumpkin*

I back with a new website where you can submit your own Rupert Pumpkin photos. 
rupertpumpkin.com


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Those are pretty neat.

What's up with the saggy butts?


----------



## RupertPumpkin (Oct 3, 2008)

Pretty Funny, eh? They were naked protesters at a peace rally.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

EvilMel said:


> Those are pretty neat.
> 
> What's up with the saggy butts?


omg Mel you ask what i wanted to but didn't know how to ahahahahah you made me laugh and thanks i didn't have to ask


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

hah hah. I had to go back and look at the picture again because I no one else commented on it. 

I was like "did I see what I thought I saw?" hah hah.


----------

